# Should I be worried about my heart rate while cycling?



## T675Rich (18 Jul 2019)

I just got an upgrade to my fitness watch and this one has a heart rate monitor built in so for the first time I have heart rate information for a ride. My average for the 5 mile ride was 168bpm with a max of 190bpm (on the big hill bit). I have read some sites online that for my age my max should be 180bpm and during exercise between 100 - 160 average...my resting heart rate is around 100...

I think my question is should I upgrade my life insurance?


----------



## rugby bloke (18 Jul 2019)

Cycle slower !! In all seriousness if you are concerned it might be worth chatting with your doctor.


----------



## Sharky (18 Jul 2019)

Only need to worry when the heart rate drops to zero.

But resting rate at a 100 does seem high for a sports person.


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Jul 2019)

T675Rich said:


> I just got an upgrade to my fitness watch and this one has a heart rate monitor built in so for the first time I have heart rate information for a ride. My average for the 5 mile ride was 168bpm with a max of 190bpm (on the big hill bit). I have read some sites online that for my age my max should be 180bpm and during exercise between 100 - 160 average...my resting heart rate is around 100...
> 
> I think my question is should I upgrade my life insurance?



I think you will find that wrist based heart rate monitors are notoriously unreliable when used whilst cycling. 
I have a Garmin 235 with built in hrm and it is fine for steady runs, not so good for sudden sprints as it tends to lag. 
For accuracy you need either a chest strap or upper arm based hrm. 
DC Rainmaker is a great source of information.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (18 Jul 2019)

No. Those stats are piffle and we are all unique. Use it, but for YOU.

I have found HR invaluable for pacing myself on long distance events.


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 Jul 2019)

Heart rates vary widely by individual, and general rules don't apply in specific cases.
Sports equipment can give variable results.
Nitwits* on internet forums aren't qualified to give medical advice.

* I can only speak for myself, obviously. But I can make a shrewd guess about everyone else


----------



## T675Rich (18 Jul 2019)

rugby bloke said:


> Cycle slower !! In all seriousness if you are concerned it might be worth chatting with your doctor.



If I go much slower I will stop, especially on the hill.



Sharky said:


> Only need to worry when the heart rate drops to zero.
> 
> But resting rate at a 100 does seem high for a sports person.



I am far from a sports person, 19st 7 trying to get fitter.


----------



## tom73 (18 Jul 2019)

Wrist HRM are not the best for being on the money. (Apple watch however are more or less bang on the money) I'd not worry too much see how you go and how you feel after exercise ? If your heart is racing when you're at rest than you've a problem ? Any health data like @Heltor Chasca use it for you as a way to help you understand how you react to exercise and help you improve your over all health, fitness and enjoyment of cycling. 

Go steady, enjoy and see how you go. Health, marketing and health care have become so hocked on things that go ping. Many have forgot what real obs are or what can effect how true they are.


----------



## Sharky (18 Jul 2019)

Can't advise medically, but for accuracy, can you check your resting rate by the finger on pulse method against the monitor to see if it is a true reading.

I'm sure it will creep down with regular cycling.


----------



## Crackle (18 Jul 2019)

Those numbers are unique to you, the formulas you find on the internet are just guesses.

Now you have a HR monitor you can use it to monitor your fitness. As you become fitter, for the same ride you should see your average HR drop, likewise your resting HR will drop. Use it for a bit and you'll see a pattern emerge but don't fixate on it and don't start looking at zones and remember that at a given moment the wrist ones can be quite wrong compared to an HR strap.


----------



## PK99 (18 Jul 2019)

T675Rich said:


> I just got an upgrade to my fitness watch and this one has a heart rate monitor built in so for the first time I have heart rate information for a ride. My average for the 5 mile ride was 168bpm with a max of 190bpm (on the big hill bit). I have read some sites online that for my age my max should be 180bpm and during exercise between 100 - 160 average...my resting heart rate is around 100...
> 
> I think my question is should I upgrade my life insurance?



A resting heart rate of 100 is borderline tachycardic. Mine was up there for 2/3 months over last Xmas and my consultant (I've got long term chest and autoimmune problems) was concerned that I was heading for heart failure - had all the scans and test and turned out ok, but with resting HR of 100 it might be worth a chat with your GP.


----------



## Zeffer (18 Jul 2019)

The resting HR seems high, my GP gave me an ECG when mine was like that (following an operation I should add). I am down to around 60 BPM now.

I regularly hit 197 BPM on a steep hill and I checked with the GP as this seems high for my age and he literally said congratulations on reaching your maximum heart rate and then explained we are all unique and I shouldn't worry at all!


----------



## vickster (18 Jul 2019)

Get your Heart/ HR measured by your doctor using medically approved equipment not a consumer wearable. Get your BP checked too

Mine for reference is mid to high 50s and I’m far from a sportswoman (at least 15kg overweight)


----------



## T675Rich (18 Jul 2019)

Did my heart rate manually and it is not far off what he watch is saying. I think I should go to the docs although dealing with the snotty receptionist and the mad rush every morning to get an appointment won't help my heart any.


----------



## byegad (18 Jul 2019)

Sharky said:


> Only need to worry when the heart rate drops to zero.
> 
> But resting rate at a 100 does seem high for a sports person.


 
Yes, my resting rate is sub 60, and I'm an overweight (to put it kindly) 68 yr old bimbler.


----------



## nickAKA (18 Jul 2019)

T675Rich said:


> Did my heart rate manually and it is not far off what he watch is saying. I think I should go to the docs although dealing with the snotty receptionist and the mad rush every morning to get an appointment won't help my heart any.


 
See your GP, they can advise you professionally. if s/he is concerned about heart rate & BP they'll monitor you over a period of time rather than measuring once and guess. If you're carrying some excess timber and don't have a great level of fitness you will have a high(er) heart rate when you excercise, but 'we' (the royal we) aren't qualified to tell you what that should be.
Personally, I would suggest carrying _gently_ on as long as you aren't feeling unwell during & after execise, and see your GP ASAP to put your mind at rest. If you don't exercise at all you'll never get to where you want to be so proceed with care until told otherwise.

I'm 71Kg and have quite a high (comparatively) resting HR, I won't let it worry me as long as I'm feeling fit & healthy.


----------



## vickster (18 Jul 2019)

T675Rich said:


> Did my heart rate manually and it is not far off what he watch is saying. I think I should go to the docs although dealing with the snotty receptionist and the mad rush every morning to get an appointment won't help my heart any.


How old are you? If over 40, have you had the NHS health check done? Might be able to book in with GP nurse for that if you can't book any Dr appointments in advance


----------



## si_c (18 Jul 2019)

A resting heart rate of 100 is high, and I'd consider getting it checked out just for peace of mind, but it's not uncommon to have a higher RHR when quite overweight - you don't mention your height but with your weight I'd suggest that would make sense. If you are planning on losing weight through cycling, then it is likely that it will come down as you lose the weight and your fitness increases. Nevertheless, it might be a good idea to contact your GP just to get a health check - let them know that you're planning to increase your exercise levels and that you just want to make sure that there is nothing that might cause problems.

In terms of accuracy, the wrist ones do have a reputation for being less accurate - especially if you have the strap loose - but I've checked mine along side a chest strap and it was close enough (only a couple of bpm out) that I'm not concerned about it - the natural variability of your heart rate will be more than that anyway.

Edit to add: As far as max HR is concerned it's just an estimate based on a few (reasonable) assumptions. However it's not exact, and depends on your physiology - according to the calculators my max HR is around 185, but I struggle to get it above 170 even when doing flat out efforts.

As @nickAKA said, in the absence of professional advise otherwise, listen to your body, and whilst your getting going, take things easy, and if you feel fine, carry on.


----------



## Crackle (18 Jul 2019)

There are two numbers to look at with HR. One is your resting HR and the other is your recovery HR. The latter, when you stop exercising should drop 20 or 30 beats over the space of a minute or two. If you're overweight and trying to get fit you might not see ideal numbers and it might not be anything to worry about but it's as well to see you're GP if you're concerned. I don't say that lightly these days as GP's are run off their feet and getting an appt can be hard work.


----------



## presta (18 Jul 2019)

Nicole Cooke's beginner's training program starts at around 60-75% MHR, and works up to 75-89% over two months. Over 90% is for short bursts of a couple of minutes only. I think trying to exercise at an average of 93% MHR is too much, no wonder your RHR is 100, I used to do what you're trying to do and lived to regret it.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Cycle-Life-Nicole-Cooke/dp/1856267563

Sidwells is fairly similar:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Chris-Sidw...plete+bike+book&qid=1563450596&s=books&sr=1-5

British Cycling publish training programs on their website too, but they've hidden them behind a paywall recently.



si_c said:


> As far as max HR is concerned it's just an estimate based on a few (reasonable) assumptions.


I've had two Bruce tests at cardiology in hospital, they use 220-age.


----------



## T675Rich (18 Jul 2019)

vickster said:


> How old are you? If over 40, have you had the NHS health check done? Might be able to book in with GP nurse for that if you can't book any Dr appointments in advance



39, 40 in 6 months.



si_c said:


> A resting heart rate of 100 is high, and I'd consider getting it checked out just for peace of mind, but it's not uncommon to have a higher RHR when quite overweight - you don't mention your height but with your weight I'd suggest that would make sense.



5'11" so very over weight. BMI 38.2



presta said:


> Nicole Cooke's beginner's training program starts at around 60-75% MHR, and works up to 75-89% over two months. Over 90% is for short bursts of a couple of minutes only. I think trying to exercise at an average of 93% MHR is too much, no wonder your RHR is 100, I used to do what you're trying to do and lived to regret it.



At the moment I am not trying to exercise at any specific rate, just get to work in a reasonable time. I'm not going particularly fast, on the hill I would be amazed if I am breaking 4mph at times.

I have an appointment booked at the docs but it is a month away as they are all book in the morning and go instantly otherwise.


----------



## AuroraSaab (18 Jul 2019)

It is always worth keeping track of your heart rate and blood pressure. I have had issues with very bad palpitations in the past (ok at the moment) and have had a few A and E trips and several 24hr monitors. For £15 You can get a decent blood pressure monitor that will accurately count bpm as well - take it several times over the day to get a more accurate picture of your heart rate. 

High resting pulse rate is not necessarily related to obesity. I am 30-40lb overweight and my resting pulse is nearly always under 60, often much lower. Glad you are getting it checked out.


----------



## presta (18 Jul 2019)

T675Rich said:


> At the moment I am not trying to exercise at any specific rate, just get to work in a reasonable time. I'm not going particularly fast, on the hill I would be amazed if I am breaking 4mph at times.



Your speed is irrelevant (which is why people use heart rate monitors to train), the issue is that you're exercising at *far* too high a HR for a beginner. You're average is 93% of your MHR, that sort of HR is for people who are already very fit, _and even then only for short bursts_. Over exercising the way you are can raise your resting heart rate, what was it before you started cycling? If you're new to exercise you need to be starting at 60-70% MHR (109-127 bpm) for about 30 mins 3 to 4 times a week. You build exercise time first before trying higher heart rates, and even then, only if you're seeing an improvement in performance.

You say you're only doing 4mph, but on what gradient? Even if it's only 10%, at your weight that would be ~250 watts, which is a lot of power for someone who is unfit.

I made exactly the same mistake as you're making, and it's ruined my health permanently.


----------



## si_c (18 Jul 2019)

presta said:


> Your speed is irrelevant (which is why people use heart rate monitors to train), the issue is that you're exercising at *far* too high a HR for a beginner. You're average is 93% of your MHR, that sort of HR is for people who are already very fit, _and even then only for short bursts_. Over exercising the way you are can raise your resting heart rate, what was it before you started cycling? If you're new to exercise you need to be starting at 60-70% MHR (109-127 bpm) for about 30 mins 3 to 4 times a week. You build exercise time first before trying higher heart rates, and even then, only if you're seeing an improvement in performance.
> 
> You say you're only doing 4mph, but on what gradient? Even if it's only 10%, at your weight that would be ~250 watts, which is a lot of power for someone who is unfit.
> 
> I made exactly the same mistake as you're making, and it's ruined my health permanently.


Sorry, but that is mostly nonsense, not least because you don't know what the OPs max HR is, it could be 200.

Secondly I can hold 90% of my max for over an hour, so clearly that's a short burst.

General advice for those new to exercise is to take it easy and build up. And if worried speak to a professional. 

Everyone is physiologically different, so giving advice using assumptions based on flawed general principles is not great.

I appreciate that you may have had medical issues in the past, but that doesn't mean that your experience is universal.


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Jul 2019)

T675Rich said:


> I just got an upgrade to my fitness watch and this one has a heart rate monitor built in so for the first time I have heart rate information for a ride. My average for the 5 mile ride was 168bpm with a max of 190bpm (on the big hill bit). I have read some sites online that for my age my max should be 180bpm and during exercise between 100 - 160 average...my resting heart rate is around 100...
> 
> I think my question is should I upgrade my life insurance?


Yes.
A resting heart rate of 100 is a bit on the high side, but maybe you’re unfit!
I have coronary heart disease, am overweight and have a resting heart rate of around 50 or less.
Here’s the thing, warm-up slowly, then ride at a pace when you are just able to hold a conversation. You’re not Eddy Mercx yet. Take it easy, build your cardio fitness gently.


----------



## AuroraSaab (18 Jul 2019)

Anybody looking for a bp and heart rate monitor might be interested in this one on Amazon. On a time limited offer so very cheap at the moment. It also detects heart arrhythmias. Bargain at £13.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Medical-UA-611-Upper-Pressure-Monitor/dp/B00JQ7SZLO/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?keywords=A&D+Medical+UA-611+Upper+Arm+Blood+Pressure+Monitor&qid=1563486174&s=gateway&smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&sr=8-3


----------



## stephec (18 Jul 2019)

vickster said:


> Get your Heart/ HR measured by your doctor using medically approved equipment not a consumer wearable. Get your BP checked too
> 
> Mine for reference is mid to high 50s and I’m far from a sportswoman (at least 15kg overweight)


This.

At a recent check I was looking at my Garmin 235 showing me 55bpm, whilst the nurse had a device on me measuring something like 70bpm, I know which one I'd trust the most.


----------



## steveindenmark (19 Jul 2019)

Buy a Brompton. My heart rate is slower on my Brompton then on any other bike I own.


----------



## si_c (19 Jul 2019)

steveindenmark said:


> Buy a Brompton. My heart rate is slower on my Brompton then on any other bike I own.


Is that through not leaving the house as a result of the embarrassment you'd feel if anyone saw you on a Brompton?


----------



## amoto65 (19 Jul 2019)

Pay no attention to any of these replies if you have doubts go and see your doctor for advice, if you were not worried you would not have asked, everyone is different so better safe than sorry. Spoken as a heart attack survivor.


----------



## T675Rich (19 Jul 2019)

Interestingly my resting (and by this I mean just sitting at my desk) heartbeat according to my watch is arround 70-80 today, maybe I was just stressed yesterday, although I haven't cycled in today. I'm still going to see the doctor to be on the safe side as the ride home yesterday which is more uphill it got to 193 peak bpm. Both rides were not the quickest I have done it.



presta said:


> You say you're only doing 4mph, but on what gradient? Even if it's only 10%, at your weight that would be ~250 watts, which is a lot of power for someone who is unfit.



According to Strava the point when I peaked was a max 8% gradient, it is only for a very sort time but the only way I could put less into it would be to get off and walk and I am already in the lowest gear at this point.


----------



## tom73 (19 Jul 2019)

Until you had a way of knowing did you think your heart rate was high when resting? Lot's of outside factors some you never even think about can effect your HR. Most of time it's nothing to bother about so if it will put fears to bed then go and get checked out. But forget the GP as with most things it's the practice nurse you need.


----------



## T675Rich (19 Jul 2019)

tom73 said:


> Until you had a way of knowing did you think your heart rate was high when resting? Lot's of outside factors some you never even think about can effect your HR. Most of time it's nothing to bother about so if it will put fears to bed then go and get checked out. But forget the GP as with most things it's the practice nurse you need.



I never thought about it tbh but then I dismiss a lot of pains or discomfort on being a larger person.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Jul 2019)

T675Rich said:


> I just got an upgrade to my fitness watch and this one has a heart rate monitor built in so for the first time I have heart rate information for a ride. My average for the 5 mile ride was 168bpm with a max of 190bpm (on the big hill bit). I have read some sites online that for my age my max should be 180bpm and during exercise between 100 - 160 average...my resting heart rate is around 100...
> 
> I think my question is should I upgrade my life insurance?



I fully appreciate everyone is an individual but with those stats I would be visiting my GP. From what you have said you're in your early 40s and overweight. See a doctor not a bunch of internet cyclists.

For comparison I'm 65, 71.2kg (157lbs), resting HR 48, max 155. On an 80 mile ride I can come home with an average HR of 115/120 and a max around 135. Occasionally I'll hit a max of 160/162 but I don't want to. Ideally I'll be at around 80% of max HR.

The other point is how quickly your HR drops at rest. Mine loses 20/30 BPM per minute. 20 is good, 15 is acceptable but below 12 is an issue.

You mentioned aches and twinges but don't say where. I had a heart attack 4.5 years ago. I now know I had the warning signs for perhaps 15 years. Do not ignore anything.


----------



## steveindenmark (19 Jul 2019)

si_c said:


> Is that through not leaving the house as a result of the embarrassment you'd feel if anyone saw you on a Brompton?


Well they will see me when Im riding it in the Transcontinental Race. Im not embarrassed, its an excellent bike.


----------



## Nebulous (19 Jul 2019)

I'm in my 50's, I've been cycling seriously for about 10 years, and have tended to do everything flat out. This year I've done more mileage than ever before, but what I've done is add in some lower intensity work. That does seem to make a difference, aiming to keep my heart-rate / power down. I can maintain a high heart-rate for quite a while, over 85% of my maximum for 3 hours for instance.


----------



## T675Rich (19 Jul 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I fully appreciate everyone is an individual but with those stats I would be visiting my GP. From what you have said you're in your early 40s and overweight. See a doctor not a bunch of internet cyclists.
> 
> You mentioned aches and twinges but don't say where. I had a heart attack 4.5 years ago. I now know I had the warning signs for perhaps 15 years. Do not ignore anything.



I wasn't using the internet in lieu of medical advice, I was just wondering was it massively abnormal, I was still planning to get proper medical advice. It's a fitness section of the forum and it was a fitness issue so I thought I would ask. It's actually been really interesting reading the replies and is making me think of things I never would have before. I have a Docs appointment booked (don't seem to be able to book in with the nurse in advance easily for some reason) 

Aches all over to be fair, not specifically the hear region other then hearburn and the like. Feels a bit like it is pounding after a ride and it does take a little while to fully recover but that is mainly my legs. I may be pushing myself too much at times but like I said on the hills if I put in less effort I would stop.


----------



## si_c (19 Jul 2019)

T675Rich said:


> I wasn't using the internet in lieu of medical advice, I was just wondering was it massively abnormal, I was still planning to get proper medical advice. It's a fitness section of the forum and it was a fitness issue so I thought I would ask. It's actually been really interesting reading the replies and is making me think of things I never would have before. I have a Docs appointment booked (don't seem to be able to book in with the nurse in advance easily for some reason)
> 
> Aches all over to be fair, not specifically the hear region other then hearburn and the like. Feels a bit like it is pounding after a ride and it does take a little while to fully recover but that is mainly my legs. I may be pushing myself too much at times but like I said on the hills if I put in less effort I would stop.



I wouldn't be discouraged at this stage, there is no shame in getting off and pushing your bike - I've done it plenty of times, especially when I was significantly overweight and trying to improve my fitness. Unless I'm trying to prove a point (not entirely beyond the realm of possibility), if it's quicker to walk, I walk.

Just take it easy when you are riding, if you feel like you can't go on much longer, slow down or stop, just build up to things steadily and slowly. Once you've seen the Doctor build their advice into what you are already doing and you'll be fine. BTW an 8% gradient is fairly steep - so well done on getting up - a commonly repeated refrain is that it never gets easier you just go faster, keep on riding and make sure you enjoy yourself.


----------



## AuroraSaab (19 Jul 2019)

If you see your GP or practise nurse and find that that your pulse is normal, it still wouldn't hurt to ask for a 24hr holter monitor. The waiting time around here is a couple of months but it would probably help put your mind at rest. I have an ongoing issue with palpitations and occasional tachycardia (pvc's specifically) and have had several monitors over the years, which have reassured me tremendously. Fingers crossed you will get an ecg and a monitor, and ideally an echocardiogram.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (19 Jul 2019)

I am sorry to go OT, but does anybody know how I can find out my blood type? I have had blood tests in the past at my local surgery but I always forget to ask.

(Just rang them as I’m filling in ICE forms. They don’t keep your blood type on file and can’t tell me how I would find out )


----------



## AuroraSaab (19 Jul 2019)

You can buy kits for under a tenner, but many pharmacies, and even supermarket pharmacies, do cholesterol blood tests in store so they might do blood type tests too.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Jul 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> I am sorry to go OT, but does anybody know how I can find out my blood type? I have had blood tests in the past at my local surgery but I always forget to ask.
> 
> (Just rang them as I’m filling in ICE forms. They don’t keep your blood type on file and can’t tell me how I would find out )



Give blood.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (19 Jul 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Give blood.



But I’m an elite athlete. That’ll affect my performance.


----------



## vickster (19 Jul 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> I am sorry to go OT, but does anybody know how I can find out my blood type? I have had blood tests in the past at my local surgery but I always forget to ask.
> 
> (Just rang them as I’m filling in ICE forms. They don’t keep your blood type on file and can’t tell me how I would find out )


Go give blood


----------



## stephec (19 Jul 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> But I’m an elite athlete. That’ll affect my performance.


Yeah but if you store some of the stuff they take out, and then put it back in a while later, you'll be flying.


----------



## presta (19 Jul 2019)

si_c said:


> Sorry, but that is mostly nonsense, not least because you don't know what the OPs max HR is, it could be 200.
> 
> Secondly I can hold 90% of my max for over an hour, so clearly that's a short burst.
> 
> ...


If you don't know what the OPs MHR is, that's all the more reason not to make wild assumptions and push your luck. There's no harm in starting easy and building up, there most definitely is harm in going at it like a bull in a china shop. How long did it take you to get to a position where you can sustain 90% for that long? It's not something you can jump off the couch and do straight off. Nicole Cooke's program waits 8 weeks before introducing that sort of intensity, and then only for a couple of minutes at a time. I ended up where I am because I listened to too many people like you.



Nebulous said:


> I'm in my 50's, I've been cycling seriously for about 10 years.......I can maintain a high heart-rate for quite a while, over 85% of my maximum for 3 hours for instance.


What you can do after 10 years is not what a beginner can realistically expect to do if he's just got up of the couch. This sort of stuff is likely to make people think a) there's something wrong, and b) they're not exercising hard enough, when neither is necessarily the case.


----------



## tom73 (19 Jul 2019)

@Heltor Chasca simple reply is you can't. Even bold tests in the past would not say unless they asked them to check it. The only way is if you need blood and then check for cross matching. Giving blood is an option but a bit ott though. 

Don't worry too much in an emergency they'd give you O- as it's ok to give to anyone (hence why a lot of time is spent getting O- donors to keep giving)


----------



## si_c (19 Jul 2019)

presta said:


> If you don't know what the OPs MHR is, that's all the more reason not to make wild assumptions and push your luck. There's no harm in starting easy and building up, there most definitely is harm in going at it like a bull in a china shop. How long did it take you to get to a position where you can sustain 90% for that long? It's not something you can jump off the couch and do straight off. Nicole Cooke's program waits 8 weeks before introducing that sort of intensity, and then only for a couple of minutes at a time. I ended up where I am because I listened to too many people like you.



You're clearly misinterpreting what I said. I used myself as an example to counter your assertion that you can't maintain high heart rates for long periods of time, and clarified by saying that the OP shouldn't listen to anyone other than a medical professional around what is suitable for him. And followed it up by advising that if he feels fine carry on, if not slow down.

Your attitude comes across as very doom and gloom and offputting, I simply wanted to point out that if the OP feels fine, then all is good. If he feels bad, slow down and don't take medical advice from randoms on a forum.


----------



## AuroraSaab (19 Jul 2019)

I have to disagree that if you feel fine, all is good. I went to my GP for one thing, she took my pulse as part of a general check up and sent me to A and E, where I was immediately admitted and kept in overnight for cardiac tests. My heart was skipping erratically and I had no idea.

A fast heart rate is not necessarily a problem. I have an overweight doctor friend whose general heart rate is around 88. She doesn't worry too much because she has had it checked out. Anything over 120 is tachycardia.

You're right, an internet forum is not a good source of medical advice but I think it would be reasonable for the OP to be cautious about exercise until he has seen his GP.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Jul 2019)

First of all don't panic. The max heart rate by age is based on a statistical analysis of heart rates in a medical context. Some have higher max HR, some have low max HR. Largely genetic but also long term lifestyle influenced. 

See your doctor, express your concerns, and go from there. As you get fitter your average and resting HR on your ride will go down, but don't try working too hard initially.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Jul 2019)

T675Rich said:


> I wasn't using the internet in lieu of medical advice, I was just wondering was it massively abnormal, I was still planning to get proper medical advice. It's a fitness section of the forum and it was a fitness issue so I thought I would ask. It's actually been really interesting reading the replies and is making me think of things I never would have before. I have a Docs appointment booked (don't seem to be able to book in with the nurse in advance easily for some reason)
> 
> Aches all over to be fair, not specifically the hear region other then hearburn and the like. Feels a bit like it is pounding after a ride and it does take a little while to fully recover but that is mainly my legs. I may be pushing myself too much at times but like I said on the hills if I put in less effort I would stop.



If my earlier post came across badly I apologise, it was not my intention.

I may be misinterpreting your posts but I think there are two, possibly related, issues here. The first is heart rate which I feel you should get checked out professionally. The second could be weight and diet. I don't know if your weight fits your height but if it doesn't I would urge you to look seriously at diet. Far too many people "think" they eat healthily but the reality is different.

Do not stop riding, regular exercise is so very important on many levels.


----------



## T675Rich (19 Jul 2019)

PaulSB said:


> If my earlier post came across badly I apologise, it was not my intention.
> 
> I may be misinterpreting your posts but I think there are two, possibly related, issues here. The first is heart rate which I feel you should get checked out professionally. The second could be weight and diet. I don't know if your weight fits your height but if it doesn't I would urge you to look seriously at diet. Far too many people "think" they eat healthily but the reality is different.
> 
> Do not stop riding, regular exercise is so very important on many levels.



Sorry, it didn't come across badly, it is correct that I see the doc as many had said, didn't mean to sound off in my reply.

My weight isn't OK for my hight and my diet needs a good look at. 

On my cycles I don't for the most part I don't feel I am going full steam, just a couple of 5 min or so sections. I do generally feel quite wiped out for an hour or so after a ride but it seems to mainly make me tired the main aches and pains are in my legs.


----------



## tom73 (19 Jul 2019)

Well you're off to see the GP so don't worry too much. They can check you over and unlike the endless machines that go ping that companies fall over to sell to the mass worried well. They can look at the full picture and deal with what ever they need to. They should be able to give you some help with your weight too many areas now have social prescribing. Eg free gym sessions worth asking to see what they have on offer. From your posts on here your going just fine go slow and steady , work on your weight and diet (not simple I know) and you will be well your way


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Jul 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> But I’m an elite athlete. That’ll affect my performance.



Don't worry, you can replace blood with cake, to deliver equivalent performance


----------



## vickster (19 Jul 2019)

tom73 said:


> @Heltor Chasca simple reply is you can't. Even bold tests in the past would not say unless they asked them to check it. The only way is if you need blood and then check for cross matching. Giving blood is an option but a bit ott though.
> 
> Don't worry too much in an emergency they'd give you O- as it's ok to give to anyone (hence why a lot of time is spent getting O- donors to keep giving)


Why is giving blood OTT? It’s a great thing to do if you are able (given so many of us can’t)...especially if O- or another rarer blood type. I can’t give now but get lots of requests to do so (A-)


----------



## HLaB (19 Jul 2019)

It wouldn't hurt for your peace of mind to see the doc but as a non medical expert your resting HR seems high to me but I am as good as doctor google  
FWIW I wouldn't worry about your max; I'm a couple of years older than you and my max is around 200bpm, I don't hit it too often though, my regular is only 185-190bpm; my a mate of the same age (44yo) has a slightly higher max and hits it regularly. But we are all different I've friends 10years younger who max around 170-180bpm if you are at all concerned or interested see an expert not Dr Google or me


----------



## Heltor Chasca (19 Jul 2019)

vickster said:


> Why is giving blood OTT? It’s a great thing to do if you are able (given so many of us can’t)...especially if O- or another rarer blood type. I can’t give now but get lots of requests to do so (A-)



I think @tom73 meant giving blood was an OTT way of finding out my blood type.


----------



## vickster (19 Jul 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> I think @tom73 meant giving blood was an OTT way of finding out my blood type.


It’s a good thing all round and you’ll find out your blood type (not to mention the free custard creams)


----------



## tom73 (19 Jul 2019)

Sure did if you want to give blood then go for it. As for free biscuits they can well afford it given how much they charge the NHS per bag of blood.


----------



## Racing roadkill (20 Jul 2019)

The heart rate figures are very handy if you know your Lactate threshold. It will help you on long / hard / Long and hard ones.


----------



## Ajax Bay (4 Aug 2019)

The formula: 220-age as a useful estimate for HRmax is widely discredited btw (even its originator disavowed it for use in fit people).
The widely (mis)-used common formula was devised in 1970 by Dr. William Haskell, then a young physician in the US federal Public Health Service and his mentor, Dr. Samuel Fox, who led the service's program on heart disease. They were trying to determine how strenuously heart disease patients could exercise.

In preparation for a medical meeting, Dr. Haskell culled data from about 10 published studies in which people of different ages had been tested to find their maximum heart rates. The subjects were never meant to be a representative sample of the population, said Dr. Haskell, who is now a professor of medicine at Stanford. Most were under 55 and some were smokers or had heart disease. On an airplane traveling to the meeting, Dr. Haskell pulled out his data and showed them to Dr. Fox. ''We drew a line through the points and I said, 'Gee, if you extrapolate that out it looks like at age 20, the heart rate maximum is 200 and at age 40 it's 180 and at age 60 it's 160,'' Dr. Haskell said. At that point, Dr. Fox suggested a formula: maximum heart rate equals 220 minus age.

But, exercise physiologists said, these data, like virtually all exercise data, had limitations. They relied on volunteers who most likely were not representative of the general population. ''It's whoever came in the door,''. . . . .it was clear from the scattered data points that maximum heart rates could vary widely from the formula. ''If it says 150, it could be 180 and it could be 120".

But the formula quickly entered the medical literature. Even though it was almost always presented as an average maximum rate, the absolute numbers took on an air of received wisdom in part, medical scientists said, because the time was right . . . . there was a desire for a simple formula to estimate maximum heart rates. Soon, there was a worldwide heart-rate monitor industry, led by Polar Electro Inc, of Oulu, Finland, selling more than 750,000 monitors a year in the USA and citing the ''220 minus your age'' formula as a guide for training. The formula became increasingly entrenched, used to make graphs that are posted on the walls of health clubs and in cardiology treadmill rooms, prescribed in information for heart patients and inscribed in textbooks.


----------



## dave r (4 Aug 2019)

Ajax Bay said:


> The formula: 220-age as a useful estimate for HRmax is widely discredited btw (even its originator disavowed it for use in fit people).
> The widely (mis)-used common formula was devised in 1970 by Dr. William Haskell, then a young physician in the US federal Public Health Service and his mentor, Dr. Samuel Fox, who led the service's program on heart disease. They were trying to determine how strenuously heart disease patients could exercise.
> 
> In preparation for a medical meeting, Dr. Haskell culled data from about 10 published studies in which people of different ages had been tested to find their maximum heart rates. The subjects were never meant to be a representative sample of the population, said Dr. Haskell, who is now a professor of medicine at Stanford. Most were under 55 and some were smokers or had heart disease. On an airplane traveling to the meeting, Dr. Haskell pulled out his data and showed them to Dr. Fox. ''We drew a line through the points and I said, 'Gee, if you extrapolate that out it looks like at age 20, the heart rate maximum is 200 and at age 40 it's 180 and at age 60 it's 160,'' Dr. Haskell said. At that point, Dr. Fox suggested a formula: maximum heart rate equals 220 minus age.
> ...



My first heart watch, a polar brought about 1995, had the formula printed in the booklet. It's what I based my max heart rate on when I first started training, though I didn't use it for long.


----------



## PaulSB (5 Aug 2019)

The cardiac rehab team gave me the formula after my heart attack 4 years ago.

If 220 - age is discredited how do I find my maximum HR without going through a series of tests? I'm 65 and very, very rarely manage to push above 162. I have a resting HR of 48-50. I ride 150-180 miles per week. Today was a touch slow, we did 55 miles with 15.8avg (usually closer to 17). My HR was 112avg with a max of 154 going for an uphill PB. I spent 83% of the ride in zone 2 which for me is HR 94-124.

Frankly I've no idea how, good, bad or indifferent this is.


----------



## JtB (5 Aug 2019)

My max HR should be about 162 bpm but I can easily maintain 165 bpm on the cross trainer until I get bored. I tend not to bother with the HR strap while I’m cycling, but I did use it once on a leisurely ride and it peaked at nearly 170 bpm without putting in much effort.

I suffer from Bradycardia and so I have a pacemaker to stop my HR dropping below 60 bpm otherwise my HR slows down until it stops while I’m sleeping (which is a bit of a nuisance to be honest). Anyway, last time I saw the cardiologist (who’s also a cyclist and like me rides a Bianchi) I asked him if I need to keep my HR below a certain level and his reply was just to listen to my body. When I told him my philosophy with hills was “no pain, no gain”, he said “exactly” and we parted and that’s the reason why I don’t usually bother with the HR strap while I’m cycling.

PS. The pacemaker clinic download a log of my HR every year and they don’t seem unduly concerned with the peaks AFTER I tell them I’m a cyclist.


----------



## dave r (5 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> The cardiac rehab team gave me the formula after my heart attack 4 years ago.
> 
> If 220 - age is discredited how do I find my maximum HR without going through a series of tests? I'm 65 and very, very rarely manage to push above 162. I have a resting HR of 48-50. I ride 150-180 miles per week. Today was a touch slow, we did 55 miles with 15.8avg (usually closer to 17). My HR was 112avg with a max of 154 going for an uphill PB. I spent 83% of the ride in zone 2 which for me is HR 94-124.
> 
> Frankly I've no idea how, good, bad or indifferent this is.



Just enjoy the ride and stop worrying about your heart rate. My heart attack was November 2016, I just go out and enjoy the ride.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Aug 2019)

dave r said:


> Just enjoy the ride and stop worrying about your heart rate. My heart attack was November 2016, I just go out and enjoy the ride.



Absolutely Dave, I quite agree. After recovering from my heart attack it was not an issue. I'm simply interested in it, far from obsessed.

After my January illness I had a few mental setbacks. Although I'm not yet discharged I've been told I can cycle provided I listen to my body. Blood pressure is a potential issue so I'm keeping an eye on HR.

The listening is working. I've only pushed too hard once hanging in with a group at 24-25mph. I started to feel my BP going up and backed off. When I checked the HR graph I'd been at 160-170 for a long period coininciding with the 25mph dash


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Aug 2019)

JtB said:


> I suffer from Bradycardia and so I have a pacemaker to stop my HR dropping below 60 bpm otherwise my HR slows down until it stops while I’m sleeping (which is a bit of a nuisance to be honest).


Presumably this is different from a low rate due to fitness. Mine often drops to the high thirties overnight but it obviously hasn't stopped, or I wouldn't be here! Lol.


----------



## fossyant (6 Aug 2019)

Fairly normal, and being a watch it won't be 100% accurate.

Don't worry about heart rates unless you've actually got a problem.


----------



## dave r (6 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Absolutely Dave, I quite agree. After recovering from my heart attack it was not an issue. I'm simply interested in it, far from obsessed.
> 
> After my January illness I had a few mental setbacks. Although I'm not yet discharged I've been told I can cycle provided I listen to my body. Blood pressure is a potential issue so I'm keeping an eye on HR.
> 
> The listening is working. I've only pushed too hard once hanging in with a group at 24-25mph. I started to feel my BP going up and backed off. When I checked the HR graph I'd been at 160-170 for a long period coininciding with the 25mph dash



On my bike I only run a basic cycle computer. I've had a blood pressure check at the doctors today, they text me and asked me to come in, blood pressure 124/65, heart rate 50bpm, height 5ft 5in and a weight of 11 stone 6 pound, I'm happy with that.


----------



## PaulSB (6 Aug 2019)

dave r said:


> On my bike I only run a basic cycle computer. I've had a blood pressure check at the doctors today, they text me and asked me to come in, blood pressure 124/65, heart rate 50bpm, height 5ft 5in and a weight of 11 stone 6 pound, I'm happy with that.



Interesting as that almost mirrors me. HR at present 58, height 5'4, BP 128/63, weight 11st. I am also happy!


----------



## T675Rich (7 Aug 2019)

Most of my rides since have been average 140-150 with a max of 180. Still going to the see the Doc to be on the safe side.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Aug 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> But I’m an elite athlete. That’ll affect my performance.



Dropping from 10 mph to 9.9mph average is nothing to worry about.


----------



## T675Rich (14 Aug 2019)

Doc has referred my to the hospital for them to do a 24hr ecg type thing. He doesn't think there is an issue and all seemed fine there, a little high but I did cycle there. I was reading up on it and apparently you can do what you normally would while wearing it except showering or bathing so that means cycling is out as I can't cycle to work and not shower when I get there, I would stink up the joint.


----------



## tom73 (14 Aug 2019)

You can have a good old wash though you just can't get it wet.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Aug 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Here's something interesting I first noticed years ago when I used to work out in a gym that had various machines with heart rate feedback. I still notice it when I use a HRM these days.
> 
> If I burp while exercising my heart rate drops by up to 10bpm. Bigger burp, bigger drop.
> 
> There's a PhD in that.



10 bpm - 10 burps per minute.


----------

